# Mertens: super gol in Lazio - Napoli 1-4. Video.



## admin (20 Settembre 2017)

Super gol di Mertens in Lazio - Napoli 1-4 del 20 settembre 2017. Il belga ha realizzato la rete dell'1-3 per gli azzurri con un eurogol dalla distanza.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2017)




----------



## Coccosheva81 (20 Settembre 2017)

Lo avesse fatto Dybala domani veniva consacrato Imperatore della galassia


----------



## elpacoderoma (20 Settembre 2017)

No vabbe, gol del genere dovrebbero essere proibiti.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2017)

Gol alla Maradona.


----------



## Crox93 (20 Settembre 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Lo avesse fatto Dybala domani veniva consacrato Imperatore della galassia



Anche Mertens non scherza
Pero hai ragione, lo avesse fatto Dybala Skyfo ci avrebbe aperto il tg per i prossimi 5 anni


----------



## diavolo (20 Settembre 2017)

Degno del Puskas Award


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2017)

Fenomenale


----------



## JohnDoe (20 Settembre 2017)

E poi dicono che Icardi e un top player hahhahaha gol belissimo!


----------



## Gekyn (20 Settembre 2017)

Giocatore graziato dall infortunio di milik...


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2017)

Questo in un anno è passato da panchinaro di lusso a livelli che nemmeno Neymar...mah..pazzesco, ad oggi il miglior giocatore della serie A


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2017)

Gol bellissimo.

A ogni modo, mai e poi mai avrei pensato che Mertens riuscisse a trasformarsi in un vero attaccante. Era il classico giocatore fumoso, pò riuscito a diventare di una concretezza impressionante. Con il giusto rispetto e senza fare paragoni che non hanno senso è un pò l'evoluzione capitata a Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Djici (21 Settembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con il giusto rispetto e senza fare paragoni che non hanno senso è un pò l'evoluzione capitata a Cristiano Ronaldo.



Perfetto.


----------



## bmb (21 Settembre 2017)

Di sicuro non è per queste cose che reputo Mertens un giocatore pazzesco.


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2017)

Mertens secondo me al di fuori del gioco di Sarri non farebbe grandi cose.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mertens secondo me al di fuori del gioco di Sarri non farebbe grandi cose.



Uno veloce , con dribbling e un gran tiro non può che far bene quasi ovunque.
Certo, messo come centravanti in una squadra che gli chiede di far salire i compagni giocando a sportellate dubito sarebbe il centravanti ideale.
Ma te la butto giù pesante : come lo vedresti messo nei tre davanti del barcellona assieme a messi e suarez?
Io dico sarebbe un trio pazzesco.
Ah, il maestro che siede sulla panchina del napoli sarebbe l'allenatore ideale per il barca. Non capisco perchè non lo vadano a prendere di peso.


----------

